# Should I Buy A 250rs Or A 270bh?



## fshr4life

Hi everyone,
What a great site! My wife and I have decided that we are going to buy travel trailer in the next month or two. We've been to several shows and dealers and have fallen in love with the Outbacks. This website is obviously another great benefit of owning one! We've been tent camping for years, but we now have a 20-month-old son and have decided that a TT is the way to go. We've been looking at all the models and have decided that we either want a 250RS or a 270BH. We like having the bunks for our son (and maybe another baby eventually). My '08 Silverado crew cab has 7500lbs of towing capacity, so we should be able to handle either one weight-wise. Here are my questions for those of you who have been doing this for a long time or who own one of these models:

1. How important is the gray water tank size? (the 250RS has a 30 gallon, but the 270BH has a 60 gallon) - the other tanks are the same size on both. We may be doing some remote camping from time-to-time. How long can you expect to go on a 30-gallon tank before you need to empty it?

2. The 270BH is 30'4" long and the 250RS is 27'9" long (I don't know if that's with the rear slide open or closed). The 250RS weighs 5831lbs and the 270BH weighs only slightly more at 5999lbs. How much of a difference will the length difference make in towing?

3. How much of a pain is the manual slide on the 250RS? I've already read on other posts that you can't use the bed when the slide is closed. We are both tall and like the king-size bed on the 250, but are also concerned that it might be cold for camping in cooler weather or hot in the middle of the summer.

4. I am an avid hunter and fisherman and will probably be using the TT in the fall and early spring when it may be a little cold (I'm in NY). Is either model better than the other for this?

Thanks so much in advance. We look forward to hearing your comments. Any other useful comments or information would we highly appreciated!

Sincerely,

fshr4life & family


----------



## OutbackPM

Welcome to the site and asking questions before you make your decision



fshr4life said:


> My '08 Silverado crew cab has 7500lbs of towing capacity, so we should be able to handle either one weight-wise.
> 
> Is your crew cab a 2500? If it is not then you will find that the 270BH will be too heavey to tow with that truck. I had a 1500 Silverado with a 26RS that was 6000max GVW and that was enough for it. Its good you ask now while you are still looking. Work out the weight on the truck from the hitcj=h and tong weight then the gear and lastly everyone you wan to take with you. Work these things out with the GVW camper weight (dry weight +carrying capacity). Carrying capacity may not be what you think because not all items are in the dry weight calculation.
> 
> 1. How important is the gray water tank size? (the 250RS has a 30 gallon, but the 270BH has a 60 gallon) - the other tanks are the same size on both. We may be doing some remote camping from time-to-time. How long can you expect to go on a 30-gallon tank before you need to empty it?
> 
> Dumping a grey is not to bad but if you are remote camping then the fresh water is the issue to carry enough
> 
> 2. The 270BH is 30'4" long and the 250RS is 27'9" long (I don't know if that's with the rear slide open or closed). The 250RS weighs 5831lbs and the 270BH weighs only slightly more at 5999lbs. How much of a difference will the length difference make in towing?
> 
> Work with the GVW on each see above
> 
> 3. How much of a pain is the manual slide on the 250RS? I've already read on other posts that you can't use the bed when the slide is closed. We are both tall and like the king-size bed on the 250, but are also concerned that it might be cold for camping in cooler weather or hot in the middle of the summer.
> 
> My 26RS had the slide and was easy to use but if you are in colder weather it can get cold but its possible to work around that with insulation under the matress
> 
> 4. I am an avid hunter and fisherman and will probably be using the TT in the fall and early spring when it may be a little cold (I'm in NY). Is either model better than the other for this?
> 
> I think you will find most of the Outbacks similar in capability. Slides of any kind reduce the cold capability but I have been happy in it in the mid 20s. You use alot of propane if you don't have an electrical hook up and a space heater though
> 
> Thanks so much in advance. We look forward to hearing your comments. Any other useful comments or information would we highly appreciated!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> fshr4life & family


----------



## dynamicOutback

fshr4life said:


> Hi everyone,
> What a great site! My wife and I have decided that we are going to buy travel trailer in the next month or two. We've been to several shows and dealers and have fallen in love with the Outbacks. This website is obviously another great benefit of owning one! We've been tent camping for years, but we now have a 20-month-old son and have decided that a TT is the way to go. We've been looking at all the models and have decided that we either want a 250RS or a 270BH. We like having the bunks for our son (and maybe another baby eventually). My '08 Silverado crew cab has 7500lbs of towing capacity, so we should be able to handle either one weight-wise. Here are my questions for those of you who have been doing this for a long time or who own one of these models:
> 
> 1. How important is the gray water tank size? (the 250RS has a 30 gallon, but the 270BH has a 60 gallon) - the other tanks are the same size on both. We may be doing some remote camping from time-to-time. How long can you expect to go on a 30-gallon tank before you need to empty it?
> 
> 2. The 270BH is 30'4" long and the 250RS is 27'9" long (I don't know if that's with the rear slide open or closed). The 250RS weighs 5831lbs and the 270BH weighs only slightly more at 5999lbs. How much of a difference will the length difference make in towing?
> 
> 3. How much of a pain is the manual slide on the 250RS? I've already read on other posts that you can't use the bed when the slide is closed. We are both tall and like the king-size bed on the 250, but are also concerned that it might be cold for camping in cooler weather or hot in the middle of the summer.
> 
> 4. I am an avid hunter and fisherman and will probably be using the TT in the fall and early spring when it may be a little cold (I'm in NY). Is either model better than the other for this?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance. We look forward to hearing your comments. Any other useful comments or information would we highly appreciated!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> fshr4life & family


Hello,

I was in your same shoes 2 months ago. 250RS or 270BH? I decided on the 270BH for a couple of reasons.

1- I have an 04 Tahoe and it has the same towing capacity as your truck.......The weight difference will not be an issue as I have a boat that weighs the same as the 250RS and I do not see a difference in towing ability.

2- You simply have more room and you have the walk around bed as you know.....I have 2 kids and the bunks are awesome for that........a feature you will appreciate!

3- 1 large slide-out versus dealing with 2. Plus, the rear slide out(bed) is colder in the winter than the 270BH.

4- The floor plan is simply better laid out than the 250RS.

You will not go wrong with the 270BH as I am very happy with my decision, I had 8 people comfortable and reflected back to only realize that the 250RS would have slept all of us but no doubt cramped at the same time. The advantage of the 250RS is that it is shorter while towing. Either way you go you will be sporting an Outback, I hope I have helped. E-mail me and I can give you contact info from the dealer and rep that I purchased from and you will be shocked at the price. Good luck and make sure to keep us updated! Good Luck!!









Brian Maloney- Tallahassee, Fl


----------



## Nathan

IMO, be careful of the 30'+ TT's with 1/2 ton trucks. Many of us have tried it and ended up upgrading to a 3/4 or 1 ton truck. It's a lot of weight, and a huge sail behind that truck. A cross wind in the plains can really blow you all over if you are not ready for it.


----------



## Ghosty

Nathan said:


> IMO, be careful of the 30'+ TT's with 1/2 ton trucks. Many of us have tried it and ended up upgrading to a 3/4 or 1 ton truck. It's a lot of weight, and a huge sail behind that truck. A cross wind in the plains can really blow you all over if you are not ready for it.


AMEN x 2


----------



## Rob_G

dynamicOutback said:


> 1- I have an 04 Tahoe and it has the same towing capacity as your truck.......The weight difference will not be an issue as I have a boat that weighs the same as the 250RS and I do not see a difference in towing ability.


Hey Brian,

What kind of setup in the Tahoe? Engine? Rear End? My neighbor is looking for a TT and I can't give any comments on how the Tahoe tows.


----------



## WYOCAMPER

Ghosty said:


> IMO, be careful of the 30'+ TT's with 1/2 ton trucks. Many of us have tried it and ended up upgrading to a 3/4 or 1 ton truck. It's a lot of weight, and a huge sail behind that truck. A cross wind in the plains can really blow you all over if you are not ready for it.


AMEN x 2
[/quote]

x3 - Don't forget to factor in the wheelbase of your truck VS the length of your camper.
Remember that those weight figures are for an empty trailer. Once you start adding your camping gear, supplies and water, you'll quickly add considerable weight to the figures you quoted above.


----------



## AbbeysRoad

fshr4life said:


> Hi everyone,
> What a great site! My wife and I have decided that we are going to buy travel trailer in the next month or two. We've been to several shows and dealers and have fallen in love with the Outbacks. This website is obviously another great benefit of owning one! We've been tent camping for years, but we now have a 20-month-old son and have decided that a TT is the way to go. We've been looking at all the models and have decided that we either want a 250RS or a 270BH. We like having the bunks for our son (and maybe another baby eventually). My '08 Silverado crew cab has 7500lbs of towing capacity, so we should be able to handle either one weight-wise. Here are my questions for those of you who have been doing this for a long time or who own one of these models:
> 
> 1. How important is the gray water tank size? (the 250RS has a 30 gallon, but the 270BH has a 60 gallon) - the other tanks are the same size on both. We may be doing some remote camping from time-to-time. How long can you expect to go on a 30-gallon tank before you need to empty it?
> 
> 2. The 270BH is 30'4" long and the 250RS is 27'9" long (I don't know if that's with the rear slide open or closed). The 250RS weighs 5831lbs and the 270BH weighs only slightly more at 5999lbs. How much of a difference will the length difference make in towing?
> 
> 3. How much of a pain is the manual slide on the 250RS? I've already read on other posts that you can't use the bed when the slide is closed. We are both tall and like the king-size bed on the 250, but are also concerned that it might be cold for camping in cooler weather or hot in the middle of the summer.
> 
> 4. I am an avid hunter and fisherman and will probably be using the TT in the fall and early spring when it may be a little cold (I'm in NY). Is either model better than the other for this?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance. We look forward to hearing your comments. Any other useful comments or information would we highly appreciated!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> fshr4life & family


​


----------



## dynamicOutback

Rob_G said:


> 1- I have an 04 Tahoe and it has the same towing capacity as your truck.......The weight difference will not be an issue as I have a boat that weighs the same as the 250RS and I do not see a difference in towing ability.


Hey Brian,

What kind of setup in the Tahoe? Engine? Rear End? My neighbor is looking for a TT and I can't give any comments on how the Tahoe tows.
[/quote]

Yes no problem, It has the 5.3L engine with 3.73's. It has no other modifications done to it. Loaded down 2 weeks ago, Fresh water was full, and all gear, it had no problem. I have been towing boats my whole life and I was very impressed with the way the Outback towed. Again, as we all know weight distribution is everything. Talk soon..... Brian


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

fshr4life- We find that the rear slide is plenty warm since we added a memory foam matress pad. It keeps the cold that travels up the springs off your back. You can also plug in an electric blanket for those real cold nights. This advice is coming from Alsaka.


----------



## fshr4life

Thanks everyone! This is great stuff. I'm glad to get this great info before I buy.

FYI, my truck is a 2008 Silverado 1500 with a 5.3 liter V-8 (315 hp, 338 lb-ft) and a 3.73:1 rear diff. It has the towing package and a tow-haul mode, but not the 4.10:1 rear end, so the towing capacity is labeled as 7500 pounds. The wheelbase is pretty long at 143.5" (by comparison, a 2500 crew cab with a standard bed is only 9.5" longer) and the weights are as follows: gross vehicle weight rating (lbs) 7,000, curb weight (lbs) 5,326, gross trailer weight braked (lbs) 7,500 and max payload (lbs) 1,674

I took the GVWR and subtracted the curb weight and the the hitch weight of the two TTs as suggested by OutbackPM. That gives me 1134 lbs of GVWR remaining for passengers and gear inside the truck for the 250RS and 979 lbs remaining for the 270BH. In both cases, I shouldn't exceed the GVWR unless I've got five 200 lb people riding up front or just my family and 400-500 pounds of gear in the bed.

Adding the dry weight and carrying capacities for both TTs gives me a total of 7550 for the 250RS and 7800 for the 270BH. Fully loaded to their max capacities, they're at or slightly over the towing capacity of my vehicle, so that's a concern.

Brian, how does my truck compare to your Tahoe? Have you had any of the problems mentioned in previous posts when towing your 270BH? I'm in the military so who knows where I might be stationed in the future. I don't want to be getting blown all over the road out west somewhere.

Thanks again!

fshr4life


----------



## CautiousCamper

Yes the total tow weight follows GM's specs. I have an 08 as well. Where you will be challenging the truck is with the GVW and GCVW (both truck and trailer). You should use one of those tow vehicle calculators to see just how close you will end up being and that might help you decide between the trailers. Good luck.


----------



## dynamicOutback

fshr4life said:


> Thanks everyone! This is great stuff. I'm glad to get this great info before I buy.
> 
> FYI, my truck is a 2008 Silverado 1500 with a 5.3 liter V-8 (315 hp, 338 lb-ft) and a 3.73:1 rear diff. It has the towing package and a tow-haul mode, but not the 4.10:1 rear end, so the towing capacity is labeled as 7500 pounds. The wheelbase is pretty long at 143.5" (by comparison, a 2500 crew cab with a standard bed is only 9.5" longer) and the weights are as follows: gross vehicle weight rating (lbs) 7,000, curb weight (lbs) 5,326, gross trailer weight braked (lbs) 7,500 and max payload (lbs) 1,674
> 
> I took the GVWR and subtracted the curb weight and the the hitch weight of the two TTs as suggested by OutbackPM. That gives me 1134 lbs of GVWR remaining for passengers and gear inside the truck for the 250RS and 979 lbs remaining for the 270BH. In both cases, I shouldn't exceed the GVWR unless I've got five 200 lb people riding up front or just my family and 400-500 pounds of gear in the bed.
> 
> Adding the dry weight and carrying capacities for both TTs gives me a total of 7550 for the 250RS and 7800 for the 270BH. Fully loaded to their max capacities, they're at or slightly over the towing capacity of my vehicle, so that's a concern.
> 
> Brian, how does my truck compare to your Tahoe? Have you had any of the problems mentioned in previous posts when towing your 270BH? I'm in the military so who knows where I might be stationed in the future. I don't want to be getting blown all over the road out west somewhere.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I have not had any problems.........I drove over 1200 miles after taking ownership of the Outback. On the way home it was stable and safe. IMHO, Your truck is sufficient for the 270BH, I tow trailers everyday with my business and I think you are fine, obviously using caution.....If a person is not familiar with towing than this would a little scary but that would be with any trailer, at least until they get used to it.........If you know what to expect...your safe. Now the equalizer hitch is a must!!!!! I would feel a little vulnerable without it with either the 250 or the 270. Having much experience with auto manufacturer's the # of tow capability is conservative........by all means I am not saying to exceed it but you will be fine with your truck. If your are uncomfortable towing than look at the 250RS...........either way you will win..its an Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fshr4life


----------



## fshr4life

Hey,

I have not had any problems.........I drove over 1200 miles after taking ownership of the Outback. On the way home it was stable and safe. IMHO, Your truck is sufficient for the 270BH, I tow trailers everyday with my business and I think you are fine, obviously using caution.....If a person is not familiar with towing than this would a little scary but that would be with any trailer, at least until they get used to it.........If you know what to expect...your safe. Now the equalizer hitch is a must!!!!! I would feel a little vulnerable without it with either the 250 or the 270. Having much experience with auto manufacturer's the # of tow capability is conservative........by all means I am not saying to exceed it but you will be fine with your truck. If your are uncomfortable towing than look at the 250RS...........either way you will win..its an Outback









[/quote]
[/quote]

Thanks. That's good to know. I have a boat that I tow now, so I have some towing experience and can back up a trailer with no problem, but I've never towed something as big as a 30' camper. That being the case, we may be spending over a month in this TT during my next move while we're in between houses, so I'm leaning towards the 270BH because it's got a little bigger kitchen and some more room inside.

What brand of hitch do you guys recommend? I am planning to have a hitch, brake controller and the whole nine yards installed in the next week or two. The local RV dealer here will install the following items for $925:

Reese Weight Kit/Bars - Trunion (High Performance)
Reese Drop Bar
2 5/16 Ball - Chrome
Reese Friction Sway Control
Tekonsha Electronic Brake Controller

Does that sound reasonable?

fshr4life


----------



## rdvholtwood

We own a 250RS and its just my wife and I. For us, we chose it primarily because it had a king bed. As my wife and I are both tall, we found the queen beds just a tad too short. After spending several years in a popup, we didn't mind the rear bed pull and probably won't be camping in too cold of weather to worry about if the pull out is cold or not.

We have 2 forward bunks - an option we weren't really looking for, but, they are nice if we have family go camping with us.

I like the fact that with the rear slide it cuts down my overall length of the trailer - yet gives me more space while camping. So, what it boils down to is the layout you really like.....

Rick


----------



## AbbeysRoad

fshr4life said:


> Hi everyone,
> What a great site! My wife and I have decided that we are going to buy travel trailer in the next month or two. We've been to several shows and dealers and have fallen in love with the Outbacks. This website is obviously another great benefit of owning one! We've been tent camping for years, but we now have a 20-month-old son and have decided that a TT is the way to go. We've been looking at all the models and have decided that we either want a 250RS or a 270BH. We like having the bunks for our son (and maybe another baby eventually). My '08 Silverado crew cab has 7500lbs of towing capacity, so we should be able to handle either one weight-wise. Here are my questions for those of you who have been doing this for a long time or who own one of these models:
> 
> 1. How important is the gray water tank size? (the 250RS has a 30 gallon, but the 270BH has a 60 gallon) - the other tanks are the same size on both. We may be doing some remote camping from time-to-time. How long can you expect to go on a 30-gallon tank before you need to empty it?
> 
> 2. The 270BH is 30'4" long and the 250RS is 27'9" long (I don't know if that's with the rear slide open or closed). The 250RS weighs 5831lbs and the 270BH weighs only slightly more at 5999lbs. How much of a difference will the length difference make in towing?
> 
> 3. How much of a pain is the manual slide on the 250RS? I've already read on other posts that you can't use the bed when the slide is closed. We are both tall and like the king-size bed on the 250, but are also concerned that it might be cold for camping in cooler weather or hot in the middle of the summer.
> 
> 4. I am an avid hunter and fisherman and will probably be using the TT in the fall and early spring when it may be a little cold (I'm in NY). Is either model better than the other for this?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance. We look forward to hearing your comments. Any other useful comments or information would we highly appreciated!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> fshr4life & family


My husband and I have just purchased the 250 rs which we'll be getting this April. We have come from a pop up camper with King beds. We liked the 250 RS layout for a number of reasons. The first is the King bed. My husband is tall and this was a must. Other options that we considered is that the kitchen layout I like it because it actually has working counter space besides the sink, which most models are lacking. I also like how the couch goes down easily (not like a pull out bed) so if the kids and friends want to come in for a break they can crash out on the couch instead of on the beds, keeping the beds clean. The bunks are larger than the 270BH and this was a consideration because my 6 year old son is already tall and I did not want him outgrowing this any time soon. For my husband the big thing was the length of the TT. Safety was his number one concern. We have a Toyota Tundra Crew Max 08 which after calculating the TT and cargo weight we figure we should be at about 75% of our towing capacity. We did not want to be maxed out. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## H2oSprayer

fshr4life said:


> What brand of hitch do you guys recommend? I am planning to have a hitch, brake controller and the whole nine yards installed in the next week or two. The local RV dealer here will install the following items for $925:
> 
> Reese Weight Kit/Bars - Trunion (High Performance)
> Reese Drop Bar
> 2 5/16 Ball - Chrome
> Reese Friction Sway Control
> Tekonsha Electronic Brake Controller
> 
> Does that sound reasonable?
> 
> fshr4life


If you look HERE you can find pricing for the items that you have noted:
1. Reese Weight Kit/Bars - Trunion (High Performance) = $380
2. Reese Drop Bar = $130 (+ or - for correct size)
3. 2 5/16 Ball - Chrome = $9
4. Reese Friction Sway Control = $141
5. Tekonsha Electronic Brake Controller = $107 (price includes wire harness)

The total = $767.

I would suggest that you purchase ONE OF THESE. The purchase of the Equalizer unit for $460 would satisfy items # 1,2 and 4 from the list above. As far as the dealer installing the items, you may find that if they do, you will still need to adjust the hitch to make it work correctly. If you install it yourself, not only will you have a better understaing if how it works, but you will save a bit of money that you can spend on other items.

For the brake controller, do a bit of homework. I believe that if your vehicle already has the 7 wire plug near the hitch, you can purchase a wire harness for the brake controller and simply locate a harness under your dash, plug it in and you are good to go.

If you have a bit of mechanical knowledge, these items should be something that you could easily do.

Even if you decide to have the dealer install the items, keep in mind that this is their slow time of the year. See if you can get them to come down on the price of labor. If they have their shop guys just sitting around, maybe they would come down on the hourly rate simply to keep their guys busy?


----------



## Rob_G

H2oSprayer said:


> I would suggest that you purchase ONE OF THESE. The purchase of the Equalizer unit for $460 would satisfy items # 1,2 and 4 from the list above. As far as the dealer installing the items, you may find that if they do, you will still need to adjust the hitch to make it work correctly. If you install it yourself, not only will you have a better understaing if how it works, but you will save a bit of money that you can spend on other items.
> 
> For the brake controller, do a bit of homework. I believe that if your vehicle already has the 7 wire plug near the hitch, you can purchase a wire harness for the brake controller and simply locate a harness under your dash, plug it in and you are good to go.


EXACTLY what I did. Got everything from RVWholesalers.com. Best prices on the net for the Equal-i-zer and Prodigy BC. I had the local hitch shop (Yep... store just for towing) install the Prodigy for me and waited until the PDI to tell the dealer he's going to install and setup my Equal-i-zer on his time and at no charge or I walk. He had no issues with this surprisingly. He'd rather know that I left the lot safe and sound knowing how everything worked when it came to using the Prodigy and "dialing it in". He also felt better having his qualified techs setting it up too.

Hopefully you have a good dealer that wouldn't mind doing this for you.

BTW - The ball should come with the hitch when purchased. I know mine was.


----------

